# Rammed and stolen



## WillT (Dec 14, 2009)

This is the suckiest night in the world.

Woke up to a noise of someone on the drive, lookd out to see 6 guys on the drive, and my exige and my gtr driving off the drive!!!!

They had 4x4'd my gate and rammed it open (its a huge cast iron gate!!!) then they had abroken into my house, found the keys to the exige and gtr and reversed off.

They've left the exige on the road (couldn't start it) - i guess cos of the start button being slightly hidden.

My GTR has been stolen and police don't have a clue where it is.

What a night!!!


----------



## WillT (Dec 14, 2009)

One good bit of news mind, My tracker company should be onto it asap and hopefully have some answers as to where it is (forgot the plus point in that previous post!)


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Gutted for you; hope it all works out.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

nighmare... this happened to me a while back... long story. it happened twice in fact.
do what i did...
get some ATG pop up bollards. will f**k the truck up before bending. they wont try again. plus they wont be able to drive off in it and so evidence will be left.
also, get a cctv cam with a large yellow sign under it in a very prominent position...
BIG bad ass dog.

hope you get it bask ok. just remeber its only a car, and you are lucky they got your keys without "asking" you for them....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Feelings aside for a minute. What area of the country is this?


----------



## WillT (Dec 14, 2009)

West Yorkshire


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That totally sucks :-(


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry to hear that

house alarm on?


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Might be worth posting colour/reg. of the car? Fingers crossed you get it back.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Keep us informed, I would have thought your Tracker would pick it up fast. Which Tracker do you have, Nissan system?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

B*******s

People that do this make my blood boil.

Glad you and family are ok.

Robbie


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry this is my first post on GTROC but this happened to my brother in law with his scooby, the car went to Bradford in fact it was taken to a house around the park drive area of Heaton.

The gang use new golf R32 to look round for the cars and then steal a car to steal the other car so cant be tracked on cctv ect.


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this, the worst possible news any owner could experience.

But Nick is right, at least you and your loved ones are OK.

Let us all know how it plays out, would also not mind knowing which tracker you have installed and how effective it proves to be.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

What is wrong with these people...

Really gutted to hear that this happened to you, or anyone for that matter. As people have said, they're just cars BUT what is more scary is they got into your house. Better to leave the keys in the car than give them a reason to break in and potentially hurt you and your family.

Can I ask, is your car parked out in the open? Or is it garaged?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

god grief. really sorry to hear what happened and hope they catch the little toe-rags and nail them!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, it makes me angry thinking about it. At least nobody got physically hurt and hopefully the tracker company should sort it out. Let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

sorry to hear this has happened. as others have said its only a lump of metal, albeit a very technical lump, and as long as you and your family are fine that is what really matters. No doubt you will have to upgrade in security for sure. but at the end of the day deep down if they want it, no matter what they will take it!!

Will be interesting to know what tracker you had installed.

The Nissan Cobra one responds within a minute of it going out of range of the small security card.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

nightmare !!

might be worth posting a pic of the car incase its spotted, any news from your tracking company

+1 for the metal bollards


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that mate, as long as your ok. I could say its only a bit of metal but at the same time its not an easy loss. 

I can only imagine what your going through. To have your home invaded like that is crazy and wouldn't want to wish it on anyone. 

Hope you get the car back in one piece

BTW did you take any GAP insurance out?


----------



## Steven P (Jan 24, 2010)

Not the best circumstances for a first post but i seem to notice a few damaged gtr's flying about and now the good one's are being stolen to order perhaps ? makes my blood boil !!!!


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Bugger 

Surprised at the Exige, as they aren't generally a target for the scum.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Shocked to hear of your misfortune + glad they only went for the cars. 

Hope they catch the cheeky so-and-sos pronto.

Good luck with getting it all sorted.

Dom.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Times like this you understand why some folks use a cricket bat


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Gutted for you mate. Can't imagaine the feeling of knowing someone got into your house and took the keys  I had my shed broken into and that took me ages to be able to get a good night sleep again as every nosie woke me up and i was out there seaching for them 

Hope you get that car back and in good conditon. G


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

B19KAL said:


> BTW did you take any GAP insurance out?


I wasn't aware GAP was offered on the GTR? Will all the HPCs offer GAP on the GTR?


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Bloody hell mate, i dont know what i would have done if that was me. Glad you and your family are ok and hope you get your car back.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

makes me want to throw up. 

Glad you're ok. Hope your insurance will cover it mostly and you'll have a 2010 GTR soon. Did they disable the tracker or what ?


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Dr Forinor said:


> I wasn't aware GAP was offered on the GTR? Will all the HPCs offer GAP on the GTR?





I'm with Directline and it was included in my policy.

Ally


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Don't know where to start..........................cutting their hands off, shooting their b*llocks off, letting my Alsatian lose on them afeter not feeding her for a day etc !!!

Sorry to hear this mate, IT IS NOT "just a car" IT IS YOUR PRIDE AND JOY


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news mate .... thats a nightmare situation...... glad you and your Loved ones are all safe.

Take care. 

CJ


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*leave the keys in the hall , easy to find !*

Sorry about the car but There's a lot to be said about Leaving the keys just inside the front door on a GT-R key ring , so if they come in for the keys , there in and out without F---ing with the family . 
I know it's a bit incorrect but I would rather loose the car than have the family roused & abused in the night , + I would end up being banged up as I guess My machete would be deemed as excessive force :chairshot


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope, the Machete is very reasonable Sir, the same as my sharpend Samuri sword sitting just indside the front door


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

Dreadful experience. Hope it is all sorted without too much hassle.


Just a word of advice to those considering waving knives/machetes/Samurai swords at intruders: in PC gone mad Britain, *you* will be seen as the "criminal" if you use one.

The poor burglars, car thieves, rapists(?) murderers(?) can't expect you to defend your home and your family. For some reason, that's seen as not "playing fair".

They can do what the f*ck they like to your property, but you try to stop them and YOU risk getting locked up.

The insanity that is Britain today was shown just recently. Her shed had already been burgled, it was midnight, her young kid is asleep upstairs, she was in her kitchen and she sees trespassers looking in at her through the window, so she scares them off by grabbing her kitchen knife and banging on the window.

What do the police do? read on and be dumbfounded.

Myleene 'aghast' over knife warning - Yahoo! TV UK

And their efforts to find out who the attempted burglars were? Quote, _"There was no one around although they could see footprints in the snow. Words of advice were given"_ 

Another great bit of policing then!

You have to laugh – or else you'd cry!

In PC-mad Britain, you can't wave a breadknife in your own kitchen at someone illegally in your garden – tiny contrast to this attitude:

YouTube - Bedside Gun Rack for Your Shotgun -- The Back-Up Home Protection Gun Rack

Oh, and I'm willing to bet that if you let your alsatian/doberman/pitbull roam freely but securely _within_ your own garden and he bites an intruder, they will be able to prosecute YOU if you don't have clearly visible warning signs at regular intervals around the perimeter of the property. And how long until they have to be in a selection of commonly used foreign languages too?!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't agree with leaving the keys where thieves can reach them easily, that's the defeatist's attitude. I'm of the belief that if anybody wants to relieve me of my belongings, they are going to have to work damned hard to get them. If your willing to just hand your cars over that easy, why not save yourself the potential grief by not buying anything nice in the first place. That way you won't be tempting any thieves. I'm with Steve on the home defence front, if you break in then it's at your own peril.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Yep - Keys to my GTR are round my dogs collar at night and if you are brave enough to bend down and take them off you can have em. Good Luck!!!










Gutted for you with your car I hope they catch the &^$£%s

Kp


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

That sucks dude


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Steve said:


> Nope, the Machete is very reasonable Sir, the same as my sharpend Samuri sword sitting just indside the front door


LOL, i have 2 shotguns! BOOM BOOM, ill worry about the repercussions afterwards.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

kpkpkp said:


> Yep - Keys to my GTR are round my dogs collar at night and if you are brave enough to bend down and take them off you can have em. Good Luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be more worried about that piece of Scampi he seems to be sitting on! lol.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

First time my wife has ever laughed at something on a forum.

Kp


----------



## WillT (Dec 14, 2009)

They ripped my gate to shreds. I have a huge iron sliding gate, very secure, but somehow they just split the thing in 2.

Its a Silver GTR - probably be around the north area.

If anyone sees a silver gtr - just ring the police would ya and say you suspect its nicked. Sorry if someone has a silver gtr but i'd rather you get stopped then totally loose my car!

Will keep everyone posted, however not looking good.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

kpkpkp said:


> First time my wife has ever laughed at something on a forum.
> 
> Kp


Funny that, my wife found it weirdly amusing too! :chuckle:

I need help.... ( ) "space left intentionally blank for Boosted to comment".


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

WillT said:


> They ripped my gate to shreds. I have a huge iron sliding gate, very secure, but somehow they just split the thing in 2.
> 
> Its a Silver GTR - probably be around the north area.
> 
> ...



What about the tracker?


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

WillT said:


> They ripped my gate to shreds. I have a huge iron sliding gate, very secure, but somehow they just split the thing in 2.
> 
> Its a Silver GTR - probably be around the north area.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate. Good luck.


----------



## WillT (Dec 14, 2009)

THEY FOUND IT!!!!!

OOOO YEA BABY

So damage apparently front bumper is bit ****ed, and interior... but hey they found the ****ing car!!!

I'll post more info shortly.


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

excellent, great news, i hope they also found the scumbags that took it


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

WillT said:


> THEY FOUND IT!!!!!
> 
> OOOO YEA BABY
> 
> ...


GREAT NEWS MATEY!!! :runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

It was mentioned earlier about prosecution if your dogs bites the Burgler when trespassing....... well providing your signs around the perimeter of your property advise you have a dog or dogs as in my case are Not the type which are on Sale in Pet Stores stating *'Warning Rottweiler' *or other but rather the legal type e.g. (Rottweiler Lives here) then you are safe from Prosecution.... for those of you who have dogs or considering getting one :chuckle: A Warning type sign in Law is you Admitting your dog might be dangerous and not under your control whereas (Rottweiler Lives here) states exactly that :chuckle:

Good Luck with getting the GTR back or a satisfactory settlement.

CJ


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

WillT said:


> THEY FOUND IT!!!!!
> 
> OOOO YEA BABY
> 
> ...


Great News :thumbsup: Good ole Tracker im guessing ? 


CJ


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Great news about the car being found :thumbsup: Do you know if it was down to the tracker or plod catching them? My money is on the tracker though, because the police are far too over-worked issuing fixed penalties and raising revenue to be of any use to anybody affected by 'real' crime. :chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

WillT said:


> THEY FOUND IT!!!!!
> 
> OOOO YEA BABY
> 
> ...


Pleased for you.

Hope the interior damage doesn't include any gestures


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I thought scampi was popular but never before heard it described as the "DBs" :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

smikee said:


> Funny that, my wife found it weirdly amusing too! :chuckle:
> 
> I need help.... ( ) "space left intentionally blank for Boosted to comment".


Are you trying to press my button? :chuckle:


----------



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

Check out AXA RTI policy - Approx £300-£400 / 3 Year Policy Covers £25K- Great Value


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Well sorry to hear that it was done in the first place but that is awesome that its been found!

hope they can get some evidence off the car to catch those t##ts!

what a pain in the arse to have to fix all the damages and then finding it hard to sleep at night after knowing was that easy for them to get the cars! those bollards sound like a good investment! :s

is stupid that we have to take these measures to avoid jealous idiots stealing our nice stuff! I have to admit i would expect that in yorkshire of all places!


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

FYI........Ive got Ram Raid Posts installed they cost a tad over £100 each (The thicker metal type) A good visible deterant and easy to use e.g. they lower into the ground and in the up position you padlock them with a Good quality Disc lock. 
Either install yourself or pay a builder to do the job.... if ever tried out by some s..m bag then the driveway would be destroyed and then no car would move off your drive :chuckle: 

+ install CCTV funds permitting, perhaps if not at a later date :thumbsup: 

CJ


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

I had an attempted go at my GTR-33 a few years ago while we were out. The car was near the back door so they leant on the wing to kick the door in and dented the wing. They never found the keys because I don't leave them in the house but the pit bull ended up locked in the conservatory together with a pork pie that I had left in the fridge and the labrador was running around in the street. A seven inch knife was missing from the kitchen and we never found it so maybe both us and the dogs were lucky.


----------



## AdamL (Mar 23, 2009)

Chuffed for you mate! At least you got it back! 

I know the feeling only to well, being broken into... I lost my entire business to some low life scum off the earth only last weekend... And I mean ENTIRE business.

They stole everything Ive worked my thingys off for six years in one night!

Heres it in the paper:
Supplement Centre: Specialist in Bodybuilding Supplements and Sports Nutrition

I had taken to driving down there every night last week to check on things but my better half put a stop to that... If I did find anybody breaking in again she pointed out they'd probably bash my on the head and nick my car too!

It makes you think about what sort off people are out there. I now put my keys and tracker in two different places in the house. Wont be long before I forget the tracker card and set it off! lol


----------



## dwreid (Mar 2, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Yep - Keys to my GTR are round my dogs collar at night and if you are brave enough to bend down and take them off you can have em. Good Luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate to break the news but I think someone already has been brave enough. Not only have they nicked the GT-R keys they've left you with a Porsche if I'm not mistaken. You might have noticed your car's noticeably slower recently :chuckle:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

what did they do to the interior?


----------



## WillT (Dec 14, 2009)

Picked up with tracker, using a tracker Horizon.

Car has the following:


Scrapped alloys on passenger side - pretty bad but not terrible, blatant kurb job.
Front splitter is basically snapped on passenger side, guess hitting a kurb
Inside is where it gets sad in a way, they've brought up every carpet and trashed the seats and console, in an attempt to find the tracker no doubt
Cooked the brakes so new pads and discs will be supplied by insurance.

Insurance has taken the vehicle away and hopefully all gets sorted, but insurance companies are always trying to get out of things.

I assume engine/gearbox etc will be ok as all the electronics will have stopped stupid downshifts etc etc. However I will take the car back to middlehurst for diagnostics and see if there is any issues that they can see.

I'd hope to have the car back in a few weeks, but who knows.

Will keep this post updated.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Absolute f**king scum. Just read the whole thread and it's actually made me shake with anger.
Gutted for you. I feel your pain.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Did they just find the car abandoned of did they find the theifs ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

not nice at all

to be honest i hate it when this type of thing happens

wouldnt do in japan 

car wont be the same again


----------



## WillT (Dec 14, 2009)

They didn't catch the thieves no.

The thing no one can understand is the fact it was stolen to order yet saw it on CCTV driving around Bradford!! As if it was a normal car!

Very strange indeed, and sadly it won't ever be the same, but hopefully it'll come back looking like new.

Thank god for all the electronics and auto gear box instead of manual, else i could have had a knackered engine on my hands.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

glad its back, shame that they have purposely wrecked it tho


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

Told you buddy 1st page i said it was in bradford and the area did you go look??


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes Bradford is the jap parts dismantling centre of the UK always stolen to order and with a criminal network in other towns to assist.
I hope they are found, not by the Police, but by a taxidermist with a Kalashnikov.
Dropped, stuffed and put on Bradford town hall for all to see!


----------



## WillT (Dec 14, 2009)

Went and drove round. Turns out we were on the wrong side of the city, had it been the other side we would probably have bumped into it.

My mate had instructions to ram into it if we saw it!


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

WillT said:


> Went and drove round. Turns out we were on the wrong side of the city, had it been the other side we would probably have bumped into it.
> 
> My mate had instructions to ram into it if we saw it!


When we went looking for the scoob we went at 11pm and stayed till 4am looking we saw the R32 golf they use too and a range rover sport that they have, all the houses were gated out of sight of the road.

Glad you got it back tho buddy and seems they have not done too much damage.


----------

